# So I found I have the trailer hitch



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

So I have the hitch but no hookups for it. Any one know where I can get the ball hookup for it, It sucks buying cars used


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: So I found I have the trailer hitch (Flexia)*

They are impossable to find. 
That said, you should un-bolt it and send it to me








OK NOT REALLY --------------- 
The receivers show up on ebay every so often. Probably your best bet.
Just keep searching all means possable. GL...
BTW, lucky you.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: So I found I have the trailer hitch (eurocars)*

I want a hitch ....pretty bad...if you decide to sell the oem hitch on your AR please hit me up...







....I'll pay what it's worth


----------

